# FS/FT: FX5 and Misc stuff



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

FX5 $180 Comes with some used media


4 x Small "cichlid stone" caves $15 for all 4
4 Med and 5 small plastic plants $10 for the lot

Gravel $5 (Rubbermaid container not included)
Bucket of sand Free with purchase


120G (47"x28"x21") with stand $225. SOLD SOLD (drilled bottom but patched, no lid, light SOLD)

One cracked 40G cube (24"x23"x18") with stacker stand GONE

Rena XP3 SOLD Comes with some used bio media

SOLD Bucket of Black Tahitian moon sand $35


Pickup in Maple Ridge.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Did you upgrade or leaving the hobby? Ill take the led light! coming your way tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Did you upgrade or leaving the hobby? Ill take the led light! coming your way tomorrow afternoon!


I'm not completely leaving the hobby just taking a step back. I'll be around Maple Ridge tomorrow, just let me know when and I'll make sure to be home.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Beamswork LED is sold. Bump for the rest.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Managed to crack one of the 40G cubes today when cleaning it out  . Price dropped to $60 on the remaining good tank and stand (can take the cracked one too). Bump up for remaining items!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Managed to crack one of the 40G cubes today when cleaning it out  . Price dropped to $60 on the remaining good tank and stand (can take the cracked one too). Bump up for remaining items!


So tempting, must resist

Quick someone but them before I do


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> So tempting, must resist
> 
> Quick someone but them before I do


You could make something pretty cool outta this busted cube!

Sold the 3M sand, bump for the rest!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pre weekend bump!


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

FX5, non cracked 40G and XP3 are pending.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

XP3 and good 40G cube sold. FX5 still available and now $200.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump please.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

so what's going on with that cracked 40 g cube? is the stand and cube free?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Padded Wall said:


> so what's going on with that cracked 40 g cube? is the stand and cube free?


Yes. Need to take both tank and stand though.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the tank and stand handy?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tank pic is in the first post. I'll get a stand pic posted tomorrow. It's a homemade job 2x4s painted black. Sturdy.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

alright, great, thanks.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow great prices! for such a good tank! seen this setup people really sweet deal!! Wish I had room!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Light sold. Price drop on the tank and stand. $250!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

bump it up. PM me your serious offers people. I want this stuff gone before I decide to re-set up this tank!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

40G cube/stand are gone. Bump for the rest.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump for a great guy.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up with a price drop. FX5 now $180 and 120G now $225. PM me!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's change this up a bit since I'm not having any luck selling my items. 

Will now consider trades or partial trade + $$$ for the following items:

Bare 90G or 110G tall tank with glass tops (good shape no scratches when full please)
AC 110 HOB filter in good working order
Bio Cube w/ stand

Will consider other trades as well but nothing else aquarium related as I have boxes of extra equipment already...

PM your trade offers!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it please.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Someone buy my filter and tank before I decide to get an Oscar again!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it again!


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

pm sent about 120 gallon tank and fx5


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

120G tank/stand sold! Bump for the FX5¡


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up! FX5 is still available for $180 or the right trade...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it on up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump please! Need the $$$ for a new fishy project!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Still have the FX5 for and some assorted stuff left. Will include some freebies to whoever takes the FX5.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

FX5 is sold! Bump for the odds n ends....


----------

